# Tinnitus caused by stress?



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

since last week I've sometimes been hearing a high pitched noise while trying to sleep or just sitting quitly behind my pc. When my younger brother proudly showed me his first videogame montage last saturday I even briefly didn't hear anything through my right ear which kinda caught me by surprise. I barely use headphones however and when I do it's not on a very high volume or anything.

now I just got it again and googled a bit and saw somewhere that stress can enhance the effect and since I feel really stressed out since a few weeks could that be why? I sure hope it's not permanent or anything..


----------



## Birandra2012 (May 27, 2012)

Tinnitus masking uses background noise to distract you from hearing your tinnitus. It has been offered as a treatment for tinnitus for over a century. We have a tool that will allow you to mask your tinnitus on your computer or on a portable device, allowing you to break free from your tinnitus whenever you feel the need.

audiclave.com


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

More often than not, tinnitus is not actually hearing loss, and is the result of your brain playing tricks on you. It frequently occurs when you are in loud settings, and is your brain's natural response to dealing with loud noise - it is a bit like having the gain turned up on an amplifier. It takes a while after going away from the loud environment for your perception of hearing to readjust to a quieter environment. You only "hear" that noise because it seems abnormal and you are focusing on it. Tinnitus can also arise when you are in a very quiet environment. Worried or stressed people have a greater likelihood of suffering from tinnitus because they focus on that noise and stress out about going deaf. They also tend to sit in quiet settings, fretting, which makes the tinnitus stand out more. Paradoxically, the best way to get rid of tinnitus is to expose yourself to a reasonable level of ambient noise. This filters out the tinnitus sound and enables a return to a normal perception of hearing. "Normal" people can do this within a day or two, but stressed or anxious people can take much longer.

The easiest way to avoid getting tinnitus is simply to avoid being around loud sounds for an extended period of time and/or to wear proper earplugs (you can buy foam earplugs that will lower noise by up to 33 dB). Hydration also helps - drinking lots of water or non-alcoholic beverages when out dancing or whatever.

The British Tinnitus Association has a good site that provides helpful info:

http://www.tinnitus.org.uk/about-tinnitus

Best wishes


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine was brought on because I was anemic.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Reclus said:


> The easiest way to avoid getting tinnitus is simply to avoid being around loud sounds for an extended period of time and/or to wear proper earplugs (you can buy foam earplugs that will lower noise by up to 33 dB).


Seeing how I'd prefer to keep what hearing I have and avoid tinnitus I always double up wearing both ear plugs & muffs when shooting.

There are still limits on how much noise can be reduced, as sound waves travel right through your body -- this would be why you never see any plugs nor muffs that top 33 dB.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had it before when I had a horrible ear infection. I was 16 and I think I got it from sleeping in the bathtub a few too many times. The ear infection would not go away. First they put me on one kind of antibiotics for a couple weeks, then another kind for another 2 weeks. I almost fainted at the grocery store checkout once. My sense of balance went out of whack. Luckily my dad caught me in time. The noise in my ears nearly made me go crazy. So annoying!! Finally they put me on another kind of antibiotics and gave me ear drops. That finally fixed it. I also got a yeast infection from the f'n antibiotics and had some weird doctor look at it. Traumatizing....

The weird thing was I never had any pain in my ear. I'd rather lose my hearing than have tinnitus.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_Not sure but when I have panic attacks..i hear a beeeeeeeeeppp voice continuously_

_once I fainted n could just hear this loud beep voice n some low pitch voices of people as compared..it was dark everywhere n I just fainted......_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Stress can affect the auditory nerves. If that's what it is, it's harmless. But you'll want to avoid loud noise because you'll be more sensitive to it.


----------

